# 20mA Signal über Z-Dioden verteilen



## SSO (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
vor Jahren habe ich immer wieder in MSR Anlagen mit 0/4-20mA Stromschleifen zu tun gehabt, die über mehrere Geräte geführt wurden. Zu jeden Gerät parallel wurde dann eine Z-Diode geklemmt. Das hatte den Sinn das man einen Anzeiger oder Schreiber ausbauen konnte, ohne das die Stromschleife unterbrochen wurde. Das war eigentlich genial einfach. Ich hab das mal skizziert (siehe Anhang).

So meine Frage: Gibt es das heute nicht mehr? Ich finde bei keinem Hersteller passende Module, oder Klemmenblöcke mit denen man diese Funktion einfach erstellen kann. Es kann doch nicht sein, das man wie früher eine Z-Diode in die Klemmleiste mit reinpopelt. Auch finde ich nirgends im Internet eine Info zu der Schaltung. Wieß jemand wie man den Schaltaufbau nennt?

Ich weiß, das man heute für fast jeden Abgang einen eigenen Trennwandler setzt, aber das kostet Geld und für die meisten Aufbauten würde doch die Z-Dioden Lösung reichen.

Danke,
Gruß aus München


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt solche Klemmen z.Bsp. von Siemens (8WA1011-6EG44). Bei Weidmüller gibt es ebenfalls Klemmen mit diversen elektronischen Bauelementen wie Dioden und LEDs. Falls man diese nicht mit einer Z-Diode bekommt, so könnte man eine normale Diode ggf. leicht austauschen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## SSO (2 Juni 2010)

Danke für die Siemens Klemmen. Von Phönix gibt es auch Bauteile Stecker, die man selbst bestücken kann. Die kann man dann einfach zwischen zwei Klemmen stecken. 
Mich wundert ja nur, warum es da keine fertigen Lösungen gibt. Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das ich der einzige bin, der so eine Schaltung verwenden will.

Gruß aus München


----------



## GLT (2 Juni 2010)

Warum keine Messwandler-Trennklemmen?

Größter Nachteil der Diodenlösung - die Schleifenüberwachung ist nicht gegeben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 Juni 2010)

SSO schrieb:


> ..Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das ich der einzige bin, der so eine Schaltung verwenden will..


Also, ich kannte diese Schaltung nicht. Allerdings halte ich die Möglichkeit des Einsatzes auch für eine Ausnahme. In den meisten Fällen ist ja doch eine Potenzialtrennung notwendig oder gefordert.



GLT schrieb:


> ..die Schleifenüberwachung ist nicht gegeben.


Wieso nicht?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## GLT (2 Juni 2010)

Die Z-Dioden sollen für den Schleifenerhalt automatisch sorgen, wenn eine Anzeige abgeklemmt wird - das tut sie dann auch bei Drahtbruch/Fehler zu einer Anzeige/MW-Übergabe. Im gesamten Restsystem wird dieser Fehler nicht mehr bemerkt; die Überwachung der gesamten Schleife ist nicht mehr gegeben.

Der größte Vorteil der Stromschleifen gegenüber der 10V ist, neben der Versorgungsmöglichkeit/Störfestigkeit, daß ALLE Teilnehmer auf Verbindung mit überwacht werden können.


----------



## SSO (3 Juni 2010)

Von SIEMENS gibt es für die redundante Peripherie eine Analogverteilermodul. Das Modul verteilt auf beide Baugruppen mittels Z-Diode die 20mA Signale. Man kann jederzeit eine Baugruppe ziehen, ohne das es Probleme in der restlichen Stromschleife gibt. Da man redundate Signale bstimmt nicht mit 0-20mA realisiert, sondern immer mit 4-20mA, erkennt jede Baugruppe für sich, ob die Schleife noch OK ist.

Genau so wäre es mit Anzeigern, Registriergeräten oder sonstigen Geräten in der Stromschleife. Jeder Aktor in der Schleife überwacht seine Schleife selbst.

Also wäre es mir ziemlich wurscht, ob ich in der verbleibenden Schleife merke ob ein Aktor fehlt oder nicht. Das Argument von @GLT, das ich einzelne Drahtbrüche nicht in der gesamt  Schleife erkenne, ist aus meiner Sicht ein Pluspunkt. Außerdem, wenn wirklich absolut notwendige aktoren in der Schleife sind, dann bekommen sie einfach keine Z-Diode und alles ist gut.

Wenn Du die Funktion mit einzelnen Trennverstärkern aufbaust, dann merkt man auch nicht, ob bei einzelnen Abgängen die Schleife nicht geschlossen ist. Da müsste der Trennverstärker einen Meldekontakt haben. Die meisten Geräte in Klemmengröße haben so was definitv nicht. Trennverstärker setzte ich dann ein, wenn ich Potenzialtrennung brauche oder wenn es Probleme mit der Bürde gibt.

Also ich für meinen Teil werde in Zukunft die MT Klemmen von Phoenix nehmen und mit den leeren Bauteilesteckern eine selbst gebastelte Z-Diode parallel schalten. Billiger gehts nicht.
Die Anwendung ist heutzutage ja eher selten gegeben. Heute geht eine Messung vom Geber zum SPS-AE und Ende. Früher waren in die Schleife 2-3 Grenzwertgeber, Wartenanzeiger, Schreiber und dann vieleicht noch eine Leistsystem eingeschleift.

Trotzdem hätte ich gerne gewußt wie das Schaltungsprinzip genannt wird.

Gruß aus München


----------



## MRT (7 Juni 2011)

Ich habe in der mA-Schleife auch mehrere Geräte, und möchte auch Zener Dioden verwenden!

Bin nun bei der Suche auf diesen Thread gestoßen, bloß weiß ich nicht was für eine Zenerspannung ich bei der Z-Diode brauche?

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Der Pfälzer (7 Juni 2011)

MRT schrieb:


> ... bloß weiß ich nicht was für eine Zenerspannung ich bei der Z-Diode brauche?



Hallo,
ich kenne zwar die Schaltung noch aus früheren Zeiten aus der Prozesstechnik, aber der Name ???

Die Zenerspannung muss etwas größer sein, als der Spannungsabfall am Eingangs-Shunt (Eingangswiderstand), damit die Z-Diode bei "normalem Betreib" nicht leitend wird (ist in sperrrichtung sprich Kathode am positiven Eingangspin).

Hier hilft das Ohmsche Gesetz weiter.

Bei 50 Ohm Eingängen wurden früher 2,7er benutzt und bei 100 Ohm waren es 4,7er. Das ist ungefähr der doppelte Spg-Abfall des Eingangs. Hängt mit der Kennlinie der Z-Diode zusammen. Diese muss bei 20mA noch sicher sperren.

Aber:
Die Gerätschaften in der Schleife dürfen natürlich keine galvanische Verbindung zum Geber haben.

Die max.Bürde des Gebers bei worstcase (nur 1 Abgriff noch aktiv, die anderen durch Z-Diode gebrückt) ist zu beachten.

Gruß Roland


----------



## MRT (7 Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------

